# Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken



## Xx-NeO-GeNeTiX-xX (7. August 2008)

*Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*

Guten Abend

Wie im Titel bereits beschrieben, habe ich seid etwa 1 Monat ein extrem nerviges Problem was den Sound betrifft, und zwar das immer wenn ich ein 3D Spiel spielen möchte (z.B. Crysis, GoW, CoD4 etc.., halt alles was etwas mehr Leistung fordert) nach ein paar Sekunden wenn ich ins Spiel komme ein störendes knacken aus den Boxen kommt. Dieses wird mal lauter mal leiser, und meistens endet es in einem ohrenbetäubenden Klirren und rauschen bevor der Sound ganz weg ist. Jedoch tritt dieses Problem nur während des Spielens auf, sonst nicht. Auch ist es möglich, das Spiel einfach neu zu starten, dann hat man wieder normal Sound (bis zum nächsten geknacke). Zuerst dachte ich, es läge am Soundsystem, da kurz nachdem das Problem das erste mal auftauchte eine Box plötzlich nicht mehr funktionierte. Also schickte ich es ein und bekam das auch alles gleich eine Woche darauf ersetzt. Ebenfalls setzte ich auch vorsichtshalber das System gleich mit neu auf. 2 Tage liefs gut, dann derselbe Dreck! Weiss nun nicht mehr weiter, auch mit der Onborad-Karte gabs keinen Unterschied...
Ich hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen, hab schon langsam Kopfschmerzen von dem geklirre...

Gruss
Neo

P.S. System-Infos sind in der Signatur


----------



## der-jo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*

nur eine vermutung, aber hast du den "Stereo-mix" im soundmenü an?

schalt da mal alles ab außer midi und lautstärke.

ein mikro benutzt du nicht? headset z.b.? versuchs mal ohne. ich kenne diesen effekt nur wenn das micro die signale des lautsprechers aufnimmt und direkt wieder auf die boxen gibt, welche dann wieder vom micro aufgenommen werden.... ein teufelskreis, der in sau ekligen geräuschen endet.


----------



## Xx-NeO-GeNeTiX-xX (7. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*



			
				der-jo am 07.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nur eine vermutung, aber hast du den "Stereo-mix" im soundmenü an?
> 
> schalt da mal alles ab außer midi und lautstärke.
> 
> ein mikro benutzt du nicht? headset z.b.? versuchs mal ohne. ich kenne diesen effekt nur wenn das micro die signale des lautsprechers aufnimmt und direkt wieder auf die boxen gibt, welche dann wieder vom micro aufgenommen werden.... ein teufelskreis, der in sau ekligen geräuschen endet.



Meinst du mit Stereo-mix die Sorround-Einstellung im Soundmenü (AudioKonsole)? Spiele meistens im Unterhaltungsmodus, hab dort aber auch schon diverse Einstellungen umgestellt erzielte leider keine postitiven Ergebnisse. Nein habe seid ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe noch nie mit Headset etc. gespielt.

Gruss


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*



			
				der-jo am 07.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne diesen effekt nur wenn das micro die signale des lautsprechers aufnimmt und direkt wieder auf die boxen gibt, welche dann wieder vom micro aufgenommen werden.... ein teufelskreis, der in sau ekligen geräuschen endet.


Du meinst eine Feedback-Schleife. Das Geräusch ist zwar wirklich unerträglich, aber es killt nicht den Sound, wie beim Threadersteller der Fall. 

@ TE: Wann hast du zum letzten Mal DirectX aktualisiert? Das würd ich mal tun -> hier. Auch alle anderen Treiber mal aktualisieren. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Fehler Software-bedingt ist. 

SSA


----------



## Xx-NeO-GeNeTiX-xX (10. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 09.08.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 07.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DX hab ich das neuste drauf, auch alle anderen Treiber sind aktuell (GraKa, Bios, Soundkarte...) Bin langsam am Ende mit meinem latein, dieses elende geknacke nervt sowas von extrem.. So macht das spielen keinen Spass mehr! Hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Problem, bzw. irgendwelche Ideen?

Gruss


----------



## Xx-NeO-GeNeTiX-xX (12. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*

So werde nun die Soundkarte einschicken.. Da hier und auch in anderen Foren niemand Rat bzw. eine Antwort auf dieses Problem hat hoffe ich das dies die Lösung sein wird um endlich wieder normal wenigstens eine halbe Stunde zocken zu können... Werde mich hier wieder melden sobald ich die Ersatzkarte habe/eingebaut hab.

Gruss
Neo


----------



## Candyman121 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*



			
				Xx-NeO-GeNeTiX-xX am 12.08.2008 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> So werde nun die Soundkarte einschicken.. Da hier und auch in anderen Foren niemand Rat bzw. eine Antwort auf dieses Problem hat hoffe ich das dies die Lösung sein wird um endlich wieder normal wenigstens eine halbe Stunde zocken zu können... Werde mich hier wieder melden sobald ich die Ersatzkarte habe/eingebaut hab.
> 
> Gruss
> Neo



Hast du eigentlich mal Onboard Sound ausprobiert?


----------



## geforceeee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Spielen nicht mehr möglich: Unerträgliches rauschen und knacken*

Solche Geräusche kommen, wenn du Stromsparfunktionen aktiviert hast. Schalte im BIOS Eist, C1E etc. aus. Dann sollte das Geräusch weg sein, wenn du Onboard Sound hast..

Sonst probiere mal eine "richtige" Soundkarte aus.

lg, geforceeee


----------

